
Getting Started with the Arduino Yun (2015) - gregorymichael
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2015/02/arduino-wifi-getting-started-arduino-yun.html
======
danielvf
If you want to do classic Arduino projects with wifi, check out the ESP8266
based boards. You can get wifi, a processor that's five times faster than a
standard Arduino, and run Arduino code, all for $6.50.

(The Arduino Yum in the article is $75, for comparison.)

